

Worm infects millions of computers worldwide - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/23/technology/internet/23worm.html?hp

======
tokenadult
"The worm has reignited a debate inside the computer security community over
the possibility of eradicating the program before it is used by sending out
instructions to the botnet that provide users with an alert that their
machines have been infected."

I'd personally rather see that happen than see the botnet gain in strength,
but what's your assessment of the technical risks of doing that?

------
CalmQuiet
This story has been all over the tech web + CNN, etc. But you pick up the one
issue that I find most interesting to debate: what about unauthorized pre-
emptive strikes against the worm. Michael Argast at Sophos says that such
intervention "can cause" worse problems than the worm. Yes. If written poorly.
And tested insufficiently. Maybe a legal change is needed: to allow certain
organizations to have government clearance to intervene ONCE sufficiently
tested. As for the occasional victims for whom there is some unpleasant side-
effect to the de-worming: maybe that's the price of practicing "unsafe sex" ?
In some territories it might be appropriate to impound cars whose owners leave
keys in ignition (as an "attractive nuisance"). Thoughts?

